# Revolver FS



## Tricksy (17. Juli 2017)

Da die 2017er Modelle restlos ausverkauft sind, warte ich gespannt auf die 2018er. Weis jemand schon ob sich hier an den Modellen etwas ändern wird (außer die Farbe sicherlich)? Würde mich freuen. Danke vorab.


----------



## Der_Eric (1. August 2017)

Das interessiert mich auch sehr stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (9. August 2017)

Nun konnte ich doch schon etwas erhaschen....


----------



## bikertom (3. September 2017)

die 2018er Modelle sind online

http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/xc-race/revolver-fs/

die Farben der 17er Modelle fand ich schöner....... dafür ist anscheinend das Frameset günstiger geworden.

VG, Tom


----------



## Deihlos (25. Juli 2018)

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem XL 2017er Rahmenset ist kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Super Zustand...sieht aus wie neu inkl. Monarch XX Dämpfer.


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2019)

Moin!

jemand ne Idee wo, wann und für wie viel man das neue Revolver FS als Frameset erwerben kann?

Robert


----------



## LautSprecher (24. April 2019)

Mich würde interessieren ob und wann die neuen 120er Versionen nach Deutschland kommen.


----------

